# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Rcuprer la valeur de l'auto increment apres insertion en base

## altiman

Bonjour,

J'aimerais rcuprer la valeur retourne de ma cl primaire sur une table qui est en AUTO INCREMENT.
Dans mon fichier de mapping :


```

```

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## mOuLi

Vu ton bout de mapping, je suppose que tu utilises Hibernate. Si c'est bien le cas, la mthode _save()_ te renverra la valeur de ton identifiant.

----------


## Sun03

Salut  tous,

tu peux faire comme a;

select max(table.id) from MaTabme table

Bonne chance ::bug::

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Salut  tous,
> 
> tu peux faire comme a;
> 
> select max(table.id) from MaTabme table
> 
> Bonne chance


et il lui en faudra beaucoup s'il suit votre conseil

non, ce n'est surtout pas ainsi que l'on rcupre l'id du record

----------


## DevServlet

Que proposes tu ? parceque moi je procde en gnral comme l'a dit Sun03. a peut m'aider.

----------


## Sun03

je crois que la solution ci-dessus est parfaite,non!!!
 :8O: 
Bonne chance

----------

